# Taxi fare finder



## Everydaymatters (Apr 26, 2022)

Where can one get an estimate on taxi or Uber or Lyft prices? The site I used in the past doen't work the way it used to.


----------



## NorthShore (Apr 26, 2022)

Everydaymatters said:


> Where can one get an estimate on taxi or Uber or Lyft prices? The site I used in the past doen't work the way it used to.



Use the apps for each service. (Curb for taxi.) Put in desired origin and destination points. No need to order the ride. You'll get current options. So try it around times and days you might be likely to ride for best comps.


----------

